# Wheel Spacers



## reithi (Jul 9, 2015)

I have 2015 Chevy Cruze LS which I want to change wheels from 16" to 18".

Here in Kenya, PCD 5x105 wheels are not available and would be expensive to import at almost US$ 2,500 for both wheels and tyres.

I am considering fitting PCD 5x100 or 5x114.3 with adapters. 

Is it advisable to install adapters and will the increased wheel base exert pressure on wheel bearings, suspension parts such as arm bushes and ball joints?

The wheels are offset 8. What would be the maximum adapter size?

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Wheel adapters are a really dicey situation. A high quality adapter isn't 100% safe...and there are so many very poor quality ones coming out of China etc...that would be scary to even think about.

If you insist and plan to put your safety at risk and the others on the road with an adapter....spend the money on GOOD ones..and good ones aren't cheap.

Your needed rim offset is going to change by the thickness of the adapter


----------

